# Barbed Wire for a Chain-link Fence



## theatrefreak05 (Oct 30, 2013)

Hello all!

I'm currently building two fence pieces on wheels for a production of Miss Saigon. I was wondering if ya'll could give me any suggestions as to what material I could use to create the look of spiraled barbed wire on top of the fences. Attached is a picture of what I'm looking for.

Thanks


----------



## JohnD (Oct 30, 2013)

That is actually razor wire you show, did you know you could rent fakes of it?
http://www.actionprops.com/page/page/1834799.htm
In the film industry, the old trick was to make the barbed wire with two strands of aluminum wire twisted together with rubber "barbs" spaced evenly and held in place with glue.
If regular barbed wire will do, here are a couple of how too articles I found:
http://www.instructables.com/id/How-to-make-cheap-fake-barb-wire/
http://www.stolloween.com/?page_id=4108


----------



## kicknargel (Oct 30, 2013)

Quicker and dirtier is to buy aluminum picture hanging wire (big box store). It's already coiled in about the right diameter. You could add "barbs" with twist-ties, or not bother.


----------



## JohnD (Oct 30, 2013)

Several Ebay sellers have the real thing for sale, I don't know, if it would be properly secured and up high enough to be out of reach it might be safe enough to use. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/RAZOR-HELIC...d=100005&prg=8344&rk=2&rkt=2&sd=200876925315&
I do like @kicknargel idea, I'm thinking that a coil of wire by itself gives you 90% of the look with not a lot of work. In addition to the picture hanging wire, if you have farm supply stores near by, take a look at electric fence wire, as I recall it is also coiled in about the right diameter. You could also add some aluminum fins cut from disposable pie tins or disposable steam table pans or even cleaned up soda cans. That is if you have lots of helpers to cut them.


----------



## Robert (Oct 31, 2013)

I did a scene once that needed concertina wire and just used a spool of chain link fence tension wire. About 3/16" in diameter and comes in huge lengths for cheap. Had no barbs, but had the coil effect I was looking for and the visual clue was pretty strong.


----------



## lwinters630 (Oct 31, 2013)

For razor barb use aluminum tape for sealing heating ducts.


----------



## jwolfkill (Oct 31, 2013)

Robert said:


> I did a scene once that needed concertina wire and just used a spool of chain link fence tension wire. About 3/16" in diameter and comes in huge lengths for cheap. Had no barbs, but had the coil effect I was looking for and the visual clue was pretty strong.



I'd say go with any wire that will hold the coil shape you need. Actual razor wire doesn't have barbs, and the barbs on barbed wire are pretty small and hard to see from any distance anyway. The movies have conditioned us to pursue a level of detail that often isn't necessary in live theatre. If you suggest the idea of a scenic element well enough, a theatre audience willingly uses its imagination to flesh out the idea. In this case, when audience members see coiled wire atop a fence, they will understand it to be razor wire or barbed wire; the fact that it is merely plain wire with no sharp edges or barbs won't destroy that perception.


----------

